# AEW Dark wrestler Vineesh: "AEW is trash. So many guys and girls have egos. They backstab each other, they politic. It's one of the worst places."



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Tony Khan needs to get his big ass locker room under control.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Another fantastic work


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck is Vineesh lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shut her down, Vineesh has spoken


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Rise and Fall AEW documentary in 2024 will be fun


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All of this may be true but, I must ask the pertinent question of "WHO IS THIS ROODY POO?"


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Who the fuck is Vineesh lol


Someone that had 2 dark matches last year and has 30 times less twitter followers than I do. So basically a complete nobody.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't know who this person is but the goofball gang definitely need to go. They're the poison in AEW.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Apparently according to this guy in WWE there's no politicking, no racial discrimination and they all treat each other with respect lol. He has to be trolling here


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571629634848174080


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571644982653747200


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vineesh with 2 more threads today on this forum than he has ever had in his entire career.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea who this is.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

So pretty much he's a nobody looking for attention and this clip really just comes across as sour grapes since TK didn't called him back.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not too long ago, it was the most fun lockerroom ever, everybody loved each other. From Konnan's mouth he had never seen something like that. Which is Which.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Not too long ago, it was the most fun lockerroom ever, everybody loved each other. From Konnan's mouth he had never seen something like that. Which is Which.




You've lost that lovin' feeling,
Now it's gone, gone, gone


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I read that tweet as Billy gunn and Max casters sons.

really makes that whole storyline more interesting!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You've lost that lovin' feeling,
> Now it's gone, gone, gone


That or all the drama is made up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> That or all the drama is made up.



They are doing a great job then. I saw a picture of Kenny recently with a visible bite mark still lol.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They are doing a great job then. I saw a picture of Kenny recently with a visible bite mark still lol.


That's just AEW covering their bases.

I don't think Vineesh is apart of the work though. He's simply saltly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They are doing a great job then. I saw a picture of Kenny recently with a visible bite mark still lol.


Maybe he went to an Emi Sakura fetish apartment party?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

He's obviously salty that he had to job to a guy that shares a bank account with his mother


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They are doing a great job then. I saw a picture of Kenny recently with a visible bite mark still lol.


Yea but I heard that the wrestling business is full of blood sucking individuals.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Maybe he went to an Emi Sakura fetish apartment party?




Oh my!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm not going to be some jackass and say "who is he", however this is just hearsay at this point. This may be true but he's throwing out serious allegations yet we are supposed to take his word for it without evidence? Has anyone else besides the Big Swole situation talked about this in AEW?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shadow_spinner said:


> I'm not going to be some jackass and say "who is he", however this is just hearsay at this point. This may be true but he's throwing out serious allegations yet we are supposed to take his word for it without evidence? Has anyone else besides the Big Swole situation talked about this in AEW?



It's essentially what we just saw with the CM Punk vs Elite situation. I think it's fair to say all is not well in wrestling paradise.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope she had a very long WWE career, because AEW is off the table as an option.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn, witnessed so many people with egos, so much backstabbing, so much politicking, both Witnessed And Experienced Racial descrimination.. Those must have been 2 really eventful afternoons that guy worked for AEW. And on the Youtube show none the less when it was just a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I can see two matches of his from AEW on Cagematch (where he doesn't have a profile so you have to manually search):

5 May 2021: The Dark Order (Colt Cabana & Evil Uno) defeat Duncan Mitchell & Tamilian Vineesh (4:05)
6 June 2021: The Acclaimed (Anthony Bowens & Max Caster) defeat Baron Black & Tamilian Vineesh (3:39)

Punk made his AEW debut on 20 August 2021.

Also...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428664877078519809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457026553251078148


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I can see two matches of his from AEW on Cagematch (where he doesn't have a profile so you have to manually search):
> 
> 5 May 2021: The Dark Order (Colt Cabana & Evil Uno) defeat Duncan Mitchell & Tamilian Vineesh (4:05)
> 6 June 2021: The Acclaimed (Anthony Bowens & Max Caster) defeat Baron Black & Tamilian Vineesh (3:39)
> ...


Lmao. Did this guy not think people would notice his timeline doesn't match?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Big Swole gets proven right more and more every single day.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> He's obviously salty that he had to job to a guy that shares a bank account with his mother
> View attachment 133766


Looking at those renders, you'd think Colt and Evil Uno were the local jobbers while Mitchell and Vineesh were the wrestling talent.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I believe him about the backstage environment. The way he described it is exactly the way I imagined it with Tony Khan at the helm.

It's the wild west.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It feels weird he's deepthroating WWE and then complaining about representation when they've been way better about it recently. Are they supposed to like sign a bunch of indian wrestlers to please him or something? 

I don't really understand his argument in those regards at all unless he's trying to drum up attention on himself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It’s the racial part that sticks out 

Before Forbes called them out minorities didn’t make pay per views.

Swole came out and spoke, then Hogan spoke and it got her on tv. And you stuff like Tasha Steelz saying I told her it’s not for people that look like you and me.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

There's going to be entitled people in every work place or nepotism or favoritism. 

As for racism he is calling out Punk? I cant imagine Punk ever speaking or interacting with people on Dark. random jobbers or indie people. Doesnt he have his own locker room lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> There's going to be entitled people in every work place or nepotism or favoritism.
> 
> As for racism he is calling out Punk? I cant imagine Punk ever speaking or interacting with people on Dark. random jobbers or indie people. Doesnt he have his own locker room lol.


Maybe CM Punk told him to get lost at an airport back when he was a teenager. 🤣


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

NascarStan said:


> Rise and Fall AEW documentary in 2024 will be fun


Ya like AEW will get past 2023



shadow_spinner said:


> I'm not going to be some jackass and say "who is he", however this is just hearsay at this point. This may be true but he's throwing out serious allegations yet we are supposed to take his word for it without evidence? Has anyone else besides the Big Swole situation talked about this in AEW?


It's today's generation of wrestler. They all think they deserve a top spot even though they haven't proven shit and they use social media to let the whole world know they're entitled cry babies. I'm not a fan of AEW nor Tony Khan himself but one thing that's good about both is that they've given television time and a good paycheck to guys who would otherwise be indie shitters begging for a ROH tryout at best.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the44boz said:


> Ya like AEW will get past 2023


Documentaries take time to produce so 2024 is right on schedule after Tony Khan has his Herb Abrams moment by the middle of next year. 😂


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Documentaries take time to produce so 2024 is right on schedule after Tony Khan has his Herb Abrams moment by the middle of next year. 😂


Judging by AEW's very short history I'm sure anyone of us can produce filmed edit and release a documentary about them in less than a week. Herb Abrams wouldn't have a documentary about him or UWF if it wasn't for Vice.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

wwetna1 said:


> It’s the racial part that sticks out
> 
> Before Forbes called them out minorities didn’t make pay per views.
> 
> Swole came out and spoke, then Hogan spoke and it got her on tv. And you stuff like Tasha Steelz saying I told her it’s not for people that look like you and me.


In fairness, initially AEW didn't have that many minorities on the roster. WWE had been holding on to talent until covid hit and Khan was holding off on spending until a long term deal was signed. The minorities they had were often green or didn't belong on TV.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

the44boz said:


> Ya like AEW will get past 2023
> 
> 
> 
> It's today's generation of wrestler. They all think they deserve a top spot even though they haven't proven shit and they use social media to let the whole world know they're entitled cry babies. I'm not a fan of AEW nor Tony Khan himself but one thing that's good about both is that they've given television time and a good paycheck to guys who would otherwise be indie shitters begging for a ROH tryout at best.


Never a truer word spoken. It's the all inclusive 'performer' generation. 30 years ago these fuckers would be getting stiffed by the Steiner Brothers for whatever Watts or McMahon could get away with paying them, hit on by Pat Patterson in the showers, cucked by Flair, pranked by Hennig. Then if lucky given a gimmick so racially stereotypical it would make Kamala's act appear to be politically correct. 

Once that gig dried up it would be either get a normal job or have Cornette rip you a new ass. Then it's down to the Bingo Hall where New Jack gives you brain damage and Paul Heyman's cheques bounce.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol at the CM Punk story.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean all of that is probably true. Wish he would've elaborated more.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BeneficialFuel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571629634848174080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571644982653747200
> 
> ...


Welcome to working in a place where lots of kids apply....same thing happens at every amusement park in America lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Given he mentioned punk I think he is just milking the current drama backstage. I can't foresee any universe where punks backstage for a dark taping


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I can see two matches of his from AEW on Cagematch (where he doesn't have a profile so you have to manually search):
> 
> 5 May 2021: The Dark Order (Colt Cabana & Evil Uno) defeat Duncan Mitchell & Tamilian Vineesh (4:05)
> 6 June 2021: The Acclaimed (Anthony Bowens & Max Caster) defeat Baron Black & Tamilian Vineesh (3:39)
> ...


could've been used as an extra in a non-wrestling capacity


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I guess that’s one way to get people to know who you are


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok did I hear it right. Vanessh went to shake Punk's hand and Punk walked away. That was an act of racism? 
If he was at a dark show, I imagine Punk being more disgusted with the level of performers.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Missed the ball not going with the Vineesh McMahon gimmick.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m slightly inclined to believe this guy. He’s probably exaggerating to get eyes on him though.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

It's a work. Vineesh is gonna be latest one to Stokley Hathaways group.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Who?


Yeah. Exactly...


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It's weird how wrestlers seems to act like high-school kids backstage. These are grown ass adults acting like kids in a place of work.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

regardless of him being a nobody

he's speaking facts


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Who?


Literally my first thought.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

"CM Punk didn't shake my hand or say anything to me. I have no proof, but it 100% means that he's racist and didn't do it because of my skin and nationality"

Wut


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

To call someone racist for not shaking your hand seems like a bit of a stretch don't you think. This is if the story is even true.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

CM Punk shakes jobber's hand, doesn't strike up conversation

nek menit

CM Punk and company are totally racist 100%

lol

You know someone has hit their ceiling as a jobber when they're shooting and burying everyone on Twitter and yet they're still the one taking the L...


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Cry more Vinny.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> Looking at those renders, you'd think Colt and Evil Uno were the local jobbers while Mitchell and Vineesh were the wrestling talent.


It's AEW, everyone on the roster looks like jobbers, either visually or from a booking standpoint.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> To call someone racist for not shaking your hand seems like a bit of a stretch don't you think. This is if the story is even true.


That is how society is nowadays so no, not a stretch at all.


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

This dude got his tongue so far up WWE's butthole he wont have any energy left when it comes to licking their boots.

This to me sounds like "I didn't get booked how I wanted/enough" = RACIAL DISGRIMINATION. And the way he goes on about how fabulous WWE is.. good grief, what a sycophant.

Listen AEW might not be all sunshine and rainbows, and it might be far worse, but let's not pretend WWE isn't a horrid fucking company.

With all that shit said however I will say this; if he is being truthful, if he was discriminated against, I apologize for the above post. However, post some goddamn names to go with that (very, very) serious accusation. Name names. Name events. Who singled you out for your race? Speak up. These claims demand evidence. Don't just go throwing that shit around.

I don't know. He is giving me the ol' Big Swole vibes. IE: I sucked, got shitcanned, blames AEW.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Punk is a lot of things. Racist isn't one of them.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Who is this guy again?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only reason why this guy is getting any attention is because he is speaking out against AEW. Some random not very known indy wrestler that's indian? "CM Punk didn't shake my hand or say anything. Racist!". Punk can be a jerk, which we have seen recently, but this is a bit of a stretch. It sounds as if he is assuming things.

As for "People in AEW have egos and politic"...welcome to the wrestling business. Been happening since the dawn of time. Happens in WWE most likely. You really think that guys like Sheamus and Randy Orton didn't spend time trying to get what they want?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I don't believe this whatsoever, sounds like someone is trying to get their 5 seconds of fame.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I swear to God, I'm so goddamn tired of people of color claiming racism every time they don't get their way. How about you're just simply not good enough to get whatever you wanted? That's the case 99.999% of the time. Racism is mostly in the imagination.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

I'm sorry but this dude sounds like a complete pussy.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I find it hilarious me along with most people don't even know who this guy even is.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Vineesh > AEW


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

jobber shows upon dark thinks he'll get a contract is never used again cries racism cool story


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

who is Vineesh ?


that guy should shut up and enjoy the fact he is being payed.
he is probably upset because soon he will go back to wrestle for 5 dollars a night, and will suck a dick to get booked in someone's backyard.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Punk is an asshole, so that might be why Punk didn't shake his hand - just the assholeness inside of Punk. 

But why does Vineesh assume that Punk was driven by racism?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Vineesh should be the interim EVP until Elite is back. 

He surely will help with diversity issues. Because of the color of his skin, he is automatically eligible for that role. 

Once he takes over, I'm sure we will have atleast 2 indians almost weekly, who will also be friends with a black veteran. 

Maybe we will have a black woman with a title in AEW.. maybe even give her a streak.

Also I have a feeling Vineesh would book 2 worthy black wrestlers as a tag team and have them win tag titles.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That is how society is nowadays so no, not a stretch at all.


It's not something new at all. Ahmed Johnson goes around since 2000 proclaiming Vince McMahon is a racist, because which is the reason he didn't get a push (in his mind it definitely had nothing to do with the fact that he injured himself all the time, injured others, couldn't cut a promo, couldn't work properly and had nothing of worth to offer)

The so called "minorities" are pretty much brainwashed into thinking that everybody is out there to get them, that everybody is racist and that also playing the race card is an easy way to get what you want or get out of trouble. 
The internet and social media just gives them a way bigger platform than magazines back in the day did.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Just proves what I’ve been saying all along.CM Junk is a locker room cancer and brings absolutely nothing to the company besides his name. His in ring skill has fallen. Washed up. And Tony Khan needs to release a lot of people from the company. He needs to take Roh biggest stars and AEWs young talent and put them on Ramage or make a new show for ROH. Leave Dynamite for AEW wrestlers only. No more bringing in champions from other companies unless they are signed with AEW as well because those ROH guys are taking up valuable air time that can be used to push some of AEWs young talent that have potential. CM Junk needs to be released.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I don't know if the Tamilian is a bum wrestler or not but he says "CM Punk is the most racist piece of sh*t I met in my life." I don't know if this is true but I do know not many wrestlers have positive things to say from WWE and AEW locker room. CM Punk might just be an assh*le of a human being.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571835344823230467


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool. Now he is a racist as well


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Most people who love to virtue signal do so as a means to try and justify their feelings on various subjects to themselves. I have no reason to believe this is the case with Punk. Just pointing out the BS in virtue signaling, woke pricks.

Totally believe Punk isn’t racist. There would be more evidence prior to some random saying so…


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is like the 4th thread about this random guy who wrestled two squash matches on Dark. 

I don't get it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sure this will cause a stir but in my experiences, some of the most racist folks I've met are hardcore leftists which I believe Punk is. It's not outspoken and I'm sure they don't even realize, but it's deep rooted and very real.

I have no idea who this nerd even is but him being racist wouldn't shock me at all.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't someone already make a post, that shows the time lines don't add up. 
If someone doesn't shake your hand, it doesn't mean he's a racist. Just means he doesn't want to shake your hand. The story is bait to get more views


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He's a lot of things, but racist is one that I find hard to believe.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

I honestly can't stand CM Punk, but it sounds and looks to me that this guy is trying to promote his podcast and he is using Punk for that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

There's already a 4 page thread on this jobber.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This guy officially has more threads on page 1 of the AEW section than number of matches in AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MEMS said:


> I'm sure this will cause a stir but in my experiences, some of the most racist folks I've met are hardcore leftists which I believe Punk is. It's not outspoken and I'm sure they don't even realize, but it's deep rooted and very real.
> 
> I have no idea who this nerd even is but him being racist wouldn't shock me at all.


Yep. They’re the exact type who virtue signal for racial equality in one breath and are the first to lock their doors the minute they roll into the city from their suburban homes. 


Dickhead1990 said:


> He's a lot of things, but racist is one that I find hard to believe.


Agreed, nothing about Punk gives off racist vibes or even closet prejudices.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Attention whore


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well he doesn’t like right wingers. So that means he’s the real Nazi.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I love how its just aew marks and closet racists shitting on this guy

Because hes just a jobber and not cm punk or john cena that makes him 100% wrong right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He's now gone back and deleted many of his tweets praising AEW during his time there. I'm sure some have kept receipts.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Didn't someone already make a post, that shows the time lines don't add up.
> If someone doesn't shake your hand, it doesn't mean he's a racist. *Just means he doesn't want to shake your hand.* The story is bait to get more views


Just means he is an asshole (which Punk is)


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

You gotta remeber that we really don't know Cm Punk personally so he really could be racist. Just because it doesn't "Seem" like it doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This guy has only said two things, in promoting his podcast after not getting signed by either company:

1) AEW is awful, dog-eat-dog, and workers are racist
2) WWE is amazing, everyone is so nice, and there's no discrimination

I don't know who's payroll he's on or if he's dead-set on getting back to WWE, but he's dropping a lot of "firsts" as far as negatives to AEW and positives to WWE. Until more people in the industry agree and side with him, or this guy has evidence, *I can't believe him and no one else should, either.* He deserves a platform to speak on it and I won't ignore what he says, but society needs to revert back to an innocent till proven guilty mindest. 



The Raw Smackdown said:


> You gotta remeber that we really don't know Cm Punk personally so he really could be racist. Just because it doesn't "Seem" like it doesn't mean it isn't true.


but he wore a "BLM" shirt. By my calculations he can't be racist.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> I love how its just aew marks and closet racists shitting on this guy
> 
> Because hes just a jobber and not cm punk or john cena that makes him 100% wrong right?


ah yes we should always just believe everything everyone says at face value


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> This is like the 4th thread about this random guy who wrestled two squash matches on Dark.
> 
> I don't get it.


How is CM Punk a random guy who wrestled two squash matches on Dark though? Because this thread is really not about that guy from twitter, it's clearly about Punk.


----------



## BettsyUK (5 mo ago)

Upstart474 said:


> I don't know if the Tamilian is a bum wrestler or not but he says "CM Punk is the most racist piece of sh*t I met in my life." I don't know if this is true but I do know not many wrestlers have positive things to say from WWE and AEW locker room. CM Punk might just be an assh*le of a human being.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571835344823230467


Hope he's got plenty of $$$$ for a defense barrister. Punk really ought to sue his ass for slander. You can't just go around saying people are this or that WITHOUT concrete, hard proof.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This Tamilian guy is one of those losers who could actually get pushed in front of an oncoming train and the world would be better off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> I don't know if the Tamilian is a bum wrestler or not but he says "CM Punk is the most racist piece of sh*t I met in my life." I don't know if this is true but I do know not many wrestlers have positive things to say from WWE and AEW locker room. CM Punk might just be an assh*le of a human being.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571835344823230467


 If true, Why did he wait so long to say such things?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> This Tamilian guy is one of those losers who could actually get pushed in front of an oncoming train and the world would be better off.


"how dare he talk bad about my aew! H-HE SHOULD JUST DIE!!"


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I wanna see this character do running commentary on this confusing mess. They're both East Indian and I think it's a Hindu vs Muslim scrum.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean I feel like that would've been gotten out about Punk if he was that racist.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BettsyUK said:


> Hope he's got plenty of $$$$ for a defense barrister. Punk really ought to sue his ass for slander. You can't just go around saying people are this or that WITHOUT concrete, hard proof.


Yeah only Punk is allowed to just outright lie about things


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> I swear to God, I'm so goddamn tired of people of color claiming racism every time they don't get their way. How about you're just simply not good enough to get whatever you wanted? That's the case 99.999% of the time. Racism is mostly in the imagination.


This guy lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I wanna see this character do running commentary on this confusing mess. They're both East Indian and I think it's a Hindu vs Muslim scrum.


No they are both indian but different religions. The guy ranting is a Sikh. The guy filming is a Hindu. 

I didn't know Sikhs and Hindus have problems too.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> "how dare he talk bad about my aew! H-HE SHOULD JUST DIE!!"


What a stupid reply. My comment had nothing to do with AEW. It had everything to do with losers who blame their failings on racism or any other excuse.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> No they are both indian but different religions. The guy ranting is a Sikh. The guy filming is a Hindu.
> 
> I didn't know Sikhs and Hindus have problems too.


I guess we just got an enchanting view through the window of another culture. The guy ranting had nothing to boast about. He looked like he was one step away from flinging his own poo.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

This clown is really blaming his skin colour for his lack of talent?

Pathetic..


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

wwetna1 said:


> It’s the racial part that sticks out
> 
> Before Forbes called them out minorities didn’t make pay per views.
> 
> Swole came out and spoke, then Hogan spoke and it got her on tv. And you stuff like Tasha Steelz saying I told her it’s not for people that look like you and me.


yea Tony khan is such a white piece of trash holding down minorities and … wait…


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

People will more than likely be on TV , it is a TV show remember, if the audience wants to see them. Not the wrestling community forums, the hundreds of thousands of people who watch live plus how ever many people watch on demand / illegally whatever.

A bit off topic but… 

some people need to realize, hey, my opinion isn’t the only one and people like things that I don’t.

Probably don’t have the brain capacity to though as common sense and logic seem to be disappearing.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> This guy lol


This guy lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> I love how its just aew marks and closet racists shitting on this guy
> 
> Because hes just a jobber and not cm punk or john cena that makes him 100% wrong right?


says the guy with "midgetlover69" for a name


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

This jobber needs to come out with MJF as his assistant and mjf can let him air his grievances on national tv......leading to a new nation of domination but all jobbers who blame their booking on racism in a company owned by a guy of color.....


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> says the guy with "midgetlover69" for a name


i love orange casidy. Do you have a problem?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> What a stupid reply. My comment had nothing to do with AEW. It had everything to do with losers who blame their failings on racism or any other excuse.


this guy deserves to die because he felt racially discriminated against? Maybe the wildest take on a site thats nothing but shit posting. Ironically its probably degenerates like you that we are better off without


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> i love orange casidy. Do you have a problem?


nah just pointing out you hypocrisy


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this his first time out of moms basement around actual people in a functioning society? Yes people have egos and attitudes, in fact the best wrestlers all had major egos and were all highly competitive alpha males. Whoever this nerd is it's obvious he is not cut out for the business.


----------



## BeneficialFuel (6 mo ago)

He will be issuing a public statement soon.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572240017761701889


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> This jobber needs to come out with MJF as his assistant and mjf can let him air his grievances on national tv......leading to a new nation of domination but all jobbers who blame their booking on racism in a company owned by a guy of color.....



He should come out with MJF and bounce a basketball 14.5 times. 😆










BeneficialFuel said:


> He will be issuing a public statement soon.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572240017761701889



“It was all a work you marks!”


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What's your name? Its doesn't matter what your name is! Who let this jabroni loose.


----------

